# AMPS AND subwoofers



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

I need help with car audio.
i try learn more about car audio setups and i need help with subwoofers
i decided to buy amp from walmart (Virtual Reality Sound Labs 4-Channel Car Amp VRA4.0 ) i don't relly need top of the line car system.
but i like little boom boom.That why am going with walmart brand(
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...oduct_id=2168515&path=0:3944:3947:96481:39008)
anyway i need help which subwoofer i should choose to get most of 400 watts ?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Any chance you can return it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The pioneer IMPPs blow really fast if used for any decent bass.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

You buy crap, u get crap....

NEXXON.COM Negotiable prices, free shipping, no tax

ETRONICS.COM Good prices 

From nexxon.com I bought 2 MTX 10's, a bandpass box and a 1200W Boss amp all shipped to my in NYC for $300 with a free wiring kit.


Don't by no name crap, at this point u might as well go to pep boys and buy a box with amp for 40 bucks.....


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> You buy crap, u get crap....
> 
> NEXXON.COM Negotiable prices, free shipping, no tax
> 
> ...


i returned my shit 
thank you for website links


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> You buy crap, u get crap....
> 
> NEXXON.COM Negotiable prices, free shipping, no tax
> 
> ...


and what would you call boss?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Boss is better then some of the shit out there, if it work's for ya great if not you'll have to spend the extra and get good quality stuff. My bet is you'll hook it up listen for a bit and THEN realize damn i shoulda bought better stuff, if not then rock on!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If we are talking quality, performance and value, one name stands out. Kicker.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I had to settle for Alpine for most of my system, good deal from a friend who upgraded his system. 

My System consist's of - Sony CDX-M8805x Deck(sweet)
- Alpine Tweet's
- SAS 6.5" Mid's
- Alpine VR12-f400 Amp
- Alpine 2-12's
I need to get some back speaker's to fill out the system and i may even add an amp for the front's.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

new94 said:


> Boss is better then some of the shit out there



yeah, like Virtual Reality Sound Labs, but that's about the extent of it

I would even take a Legacy or Lightning Audio over a Boss


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yo SR20, have you ever checked out a site called CMT Trading? It seems that while they sell different car audio names, they are all off brand and seem really similar. Any idea if the same company makes em all?

BTW, you cant beat Kingwood, no, not Kenwood, Kingwood. lol.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Yo SR20, have you ever checked out a site called CMT Trading? It seems that while they sell different car audio names, they are all off brand and seem really similar. Any idea if the same company makes em all?
> 
> BTW, you cant beat Kingwood, no, not Kenwood, Kingwood. lol.



haha, just checked out that site
You know it sucks when the link going to the sub is: "1000 WATT 12" WICKED BASS SUBWOOFERS BLOWOUT" and the brand is "NTX", that's right NTX. There are also such classics as Xblod, Xplore, and Phoenix Digital.

If they were a little cheaper I'd get one and plug it into a wall outlet, that would be fun.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Right now, here's my setup;
Sony 200W Headunit ($120)
DynoMite Tweeters (in stock location) (have to replace soon, one's out)
Pioneer 4-Way 220W 6 1/2" (in stock location)
X-File 400W Amp (check 'em out at a Musicmart, if you have one). Pretty nice Amp.
Pioneer 500W 10" Sub in custom built box (by me), with 1.25 cubic foot of air space and a 4" port.

The Amp is good, and the sub is ok for now, but I'm wishing I'd gone a bit better quality. First thing I'm going to do is get a new headunit with individual EQ's for the sub and other speakers. Then a new sub, probably Kicker (good subs there boy).


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> haha, just checked out that site
> You know it sucks when the link going to the sub is: "1000 WATT 12" WICKED BASS SUBWOOFERS BLOWOUT" and the brand is "NTX", that's right NTX. There are also such classics as Xblod, Xplore, and Phoenix Digital.
> 
> If they were a little cheaper I'd get one and plug it into a wall outlet, that would be fun.


I've installed Houston Acoustics, Phoenix Digital, Kingwood, and a few other fine brands before. The Houston Acoustics amp I installed for a customer only worked on one channel out of the box. Super-sweet.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Noahm3 said:


> Pioneer 500W 10" Sub in custom built box (by me), with 1.25 cubic foot of air space and a 4" port.



1.25 is pretty big for a 10, do you have any idea what it's tuned to or just that the port is 4" in diameter?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i've downgraded / sold off some of my stuff to fund my turbo project.
i got an Alpine T320 2channel running a pair of 6.5'' BA Rally's (90w RMS each @ 4ohm...full SQ) and an Alpine M350 running a pair of 12in TypeS's in a sealed 3cubic foot box. all controlled by my CDA 9807 HU. sounds amazing.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

We'll I bought the BOSS because I know the brand and have heard it perform just as we'll as any other reasonably priced amp. we'll if I had 600 to spend I would have obviosly bought kicker or alpine or any other superior amp. but for the money $130 for a amp free shipping and no tax, you can't beat that. 

By all means if you want top notch and have $600 to spend buy top quality kicker....
but if you would rather have something that performs we'll doesn't overheat does more then is needed and still have money left over for a sway bar and a intake, I say go for something like boss.... 

Legacy, pyle and those brands sell 10 10" subs for $100 for a reason.

My boss AMP stays cold, even with limited breathing space, performs we'll and after 6 months still gives quality sound and hits clean bass with no echoing thumps. I hate systems that dround out treble so all you here is a thump and echo. 

So back on track find a few things on NEXXON.com call up talk to Dave and negotiate the price something that goes for like 200 you can get for like 170 shipped and tax free.

So you be the judge.
Watch the specials the bandpass boxes got for $50 bucks.


----------

